

MIT OpenCourseWare Bookshelf - acdanger
http://mitopencourseware.wordpress.com/ocw-bookshelf/

======
ics
Introduction to Computer Science and Programming is taught by John Guttag
which led me to believe that _Introduction to Computation and Programming
Using Python_ would be the standard course text, however the OCW resources
only give links to Amazon and MIT Press for purchase. Makes sense considering
that the book has only been out for 1 year exactly, yet MIT Press designates
it 'out of print'. The free texts linked then from the course resources are
the usual Learn Python the Hard Way, A Byte of Python, Dive into Python, Code
Like a Pythonista, and The Python Programming Wikibook. IIRC _Introduction to
Computation and Programming Using Python_ was a recommended textbook for the
MOOC on EdX but was not offered for free there either (even in web view only,
which was started in the first MITx MOOC, 6.002x Circuits and Electronics). If
I've missed something and this text is in fact freely available now that would
be great to know.

Of the others I've checked most do link directly to the text, either as HTML
or PDFs with the exception of some of the Chinese and Japanese courses which
provide links to purchase texts but free aids/study guides. It's still a very
helpful list, as OCW has grown so large that it can be overwhelming just going
through the catalog– a huge achievement on its own, really– before you even
get to the content. So much to learn, so many possible routes to take...

~~~
stiff
The textbook by Guttag you say is out of print was simply replaced by a newer
edition:

[http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/introduction-computation-
and-p...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/introduction-computation-and-
programming-using-python-0)

~~~
ics
Thanks. The OCW page still links to the old edition and it's the cover that I
am familiar with. It stands that the book is available but not free.

